# Norman's Bike von Norman Weisleder



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2012)

Habe mir mein eigenes Bike mit Logo und Namen gebaut, warum Werbung fahren wenn man alles selber daran baut und macht. Wie seht ihr das? Oder identifiziert ihr euch mit den Marken?


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2012)

was heist bei dir "gebaut"? zusammengebaut, oder geschweist/laminiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2012)

Na halt erst mal klein angefangen, also Rahmen suchen kaufen lackieren bekleben klarlackbeschichtung, dann Komponenten suchen anbauen..., leider kann ich nicht selber einen Rahmen schweissen wäre ein traum


----------



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2012)

Hatte mir als erstes ein teures Radon zr Race 9.0 gekauft, alles was daran montiert war, war nicht fest oder falsch justiert, hatte es dann zerlegt und nochmal alles richtig montiert, H und S Bike halt, naja also dachte ich mir das nässte Bike kannste dierekt selber bauen, dann aber ohne denen ihre Logos die das eh nicht richtig hinkriegen.


----------



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2012)

Haalllloo


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Januar 2012)

Was denn 'halloooo' glaubst du die leute haben nur auf dich gewartet? 
Und nen gekauften rahmen umlackieren/labeln, ist jetzt nicht soooo extravagant 
Zum teil schweisen/laminieren sich die leute ihre rahmen selber 

Aber zeig doch mal, was du hats.

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## atown-local (21. Januar 2012)

bilder????


----------



## maddda (21. Januar 2012)

Also wenn du dich hier mal dur durch das Leichtbauforum (oder noch besser light-bikes.de) klickst wirst du erkennen, dass da fast alle Räder selbst gebaut sind


----------



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2012)

Habe am Radon durch laufradsatz, Vorbau, und kleinteilen insgesamt schon fast 600 abgespekt, es geht nicht darum ob der Rahmen selber gebaut ist oder nicht, es geht mir darum das wenn Mann sich sein Bike nach seine wünschen baut, igal wie, ob man dann nicht seinen eigenen Namen oder ohne alles fährt, oder ob man lieber mit der Marke wie skort, cannondale, ... Sich als wie, schau mal her was das gekostet hat, vorstellt.
Kenne genug die ein Bike für 3000-5500 . Haben und die passenden Marken Klamotten auch, um bei der Eisdiele den dicken zu machen, da ist das Logo die Nummer eins, fahren, naja, lieber nicht so hard, könnte ja Kratzer geben.
Kurz gesagt wollte ich nur wissen, ob euch es wichtig ist mit einer besonnteren Marke unterwegs zu sein oder Hauptsache es hält, gefällt und rollt.


----------



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2012)

Übrigens, da ich 96 kg Wiege, wollte ich nicht mehr unter die jetzigen 9,8 kg gehen ( Radon zr Race 9.0 mit cobalt 3 laufradsatz u.s.w) da es ja auch halten soll, z.b. Rad am Ring 24h, da ginge letztes mal hard zu ohne Probleme hilt aber alles. Ich denke leichte mtb gehen immer mehr runter doch dann oft mit Gewichtsbeschränkungen wie bei cannondale.


----------



## Schmittler (21. Januar 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Habe am Radon durch laufradsatz, Vorbau, und kleinteilen insgesamt schon fast 600 abgespekt, es geht nicht darum ob der Rahmen selber gebaut ist oder nicht, es geht mir darum das wenn Mann sich sein Bike nach seine wÃ¼nschen baut, igal wie, ob man dann nicht seinen eigenen Namen oder ohne alles fÃ¤hrt, oder ob man lieber mit der Marke wie skort, cannondale, ... Sich als wie, schau mal her was das gekostet hat, vorstellt.
> Kenne genug die ein Bike fÃ¼r 3000-5500 â¬. Haben und die passenden Marken Klamotten auch, um bei der Eisdiele den dicken zu machen, da ist das Logo die Nummer eins, fahren, naja, lieber nicht so hard, kÃ¶nnte ja Kratzer geben.
> Kurz gesagt wollte ich nur wissen, ob euch es wichtig ist mit einer besonnteren Marke unterwegs zu sein oder Hauptsache es hÃ¤lt, gefÃ¤llt und rollt.



Also ich fahre ausschlieÃlich an die Eisdiele. War gerade heute erst wieder da. Und Entschuldigung, zur Eisdiele kann man ja nun wirklich schlecht mit einem x-beliebigen Bike ankommen, wie sieht das denn aus?! Und was sollen denn die anderen Leute nur von einem denken? Sobald das Bike dreckig geworden ist, z.B. weil ich ein kleine PfÃ¼tze Ã¼bersehen habe, kaufe ich mir gleich ein neues. Kratzer? Was sind Kratzer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atown-local (21. Januar 2012)

ich hab mein rad auch noch nie durch den wald bewegt da sieht mich doch keiner mit dem coolen equipment!!!


----------



## derSilas (21. Januar 2012)

Imho schreit Radon jetzt nicht gerade "Ich bin individuell". Eher "billig und im Internet gekauft". Oder: "Preise verglichen und einfach das mit der besten Ausstattung genommen."

Ne Seele bzw. Eigenständigkeit entsteht dann nach 15.000 km oder so.

Aber ein Bild könnte vlt. eines besseren belehren???


----------



## InoX (21. Januar 2012)

Find das hier peinlich... In der Schule nicht aufgepasst? 
Wenn du auf dein Rad den Namen schreibst wissen alle hier anwesenden, dass sie dich beim nächsten Rennen lieber nicht ansprechen. Da ist selbst die Sprache und Grammatik zu individuell...

EDIT: ach son Crank Brothers LRS ist nicht für die Eisdiele? Versuch dafür mal Ersatzspeichen zu kriegen...


----------



## cd-surfer (22. Januar 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Übrigens, da ich 96 kg Wiege, wollte ich nicht mehr unter die jetzigen 9,8 kg gehen ( Radon zr Race 9.0 mit cobalt 3 laufradsatz u.s.w) da es ja auch halten soll, z.b. Rad am Ring 24h, da ginge letztes mal hard zu ohne Probleme hilt aber alles. Ich denke leichte mtb gehen immer mehr runter doch dann oft mit Gewichtsbeschränkungen wie bei cannondale.


 
Gewichtsbeschränkung bei Cannondale? Hat es nie gegeben,selbst bei Carbonrahmen nicht! Und das bei lebenslanger Garantie! Informiere dich erstmal,bevor du hier rumpostest und deinen 08/15 Kram als individuell anpreist!


----------



## IceQ- (22. Januar 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Haalllloo


Hi! Wie gehts?





im ernst: Bei meinem Rahmen ist der Name darufgeklebt. 5Minunten und der Name wäre ab. Stört mich aber nicht


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2012)

komm, das ist doch olli, der mal wieder rauszufinden versucht, auf welche art fragen tatsächlich geantwortet wird ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (22. Januar 2012)

Dieser Thread hat Potential, aber das Forum schwächelt noch etwas ...


----------



## sramx9 (22. Januar 2012)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Gewichtsbeschränkung bei Cannondale? Hat es nie gegeben,selbst bei Carbonrahmen nicht! Und das bei lebenslanger Garantie! Informiere dich erstmal,bevor du hier rumpostest und deinen 08/15 Kram als individuell anpreist!




ähhh....

http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_02_german/2011_webOMS_126709_Flash_DE.pdf

seite 4 der pdf


----------



## Blauer Sauser (22. Januar 2012)

136kg muss man(n) aber auch erstmal packen


----------



## sramx9 (22. Januar 2012)

stimmt ja - ist aber trotzdem ne Beschränkung - diese überschwängliche Verneinung einer Beschränkung hat mich neugierig gemacht


----------



## InoX (22. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube Giant hat sowas auch. Ich habe schon oft von 120 kg gehört. Aber direkt beim Hersteller hab ichs noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Deleted 211714 (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin gerade auch dabei ein Rad komplett selbst aufzubauen also gekaufter Rahmen usw. Habe auch den Rahmen komplett entlackt, Grundiert, Lackiert, meinen Namen draufgeklebt und mit Klarlack überzogen. Finde das klasse.


----------



## cd-surfer (23. Januar 2012)

sramx9 schrieb:


> stimmt ja - ist aber trotzdem ne Beschränkung - diese überschwängliche Verneinung einer Beschränkung hat mich neugierig gemacht


 
OK,ist mir neu!Fahre jetzt seit 14 Jahren CD und habe mein 6.Bike,ebenfalls ein Flash.Bis jetzt war eine Gewichtsbeschränkung kein Thema und wurde in den Medien und von den Händlern auch immer so kommuniziert.Wobei 135 kg in der Realität nicht wirklich eine Beschränkung sind,das sieht ja nicht aus!
Und ich fahre auch nicht CD wegen dem schönen Schriftzug sondern weil ich überzeugt bin von dem Zeug!


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> komm, das ist doch olli,



Der User : geheimer ZWeitaccount II, bitte beim streichelzoo ..... mutti .....melden ..... laülalü


----------

